# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Mặt bằng thiết kế căn hộ chung cư khách sạn 110 Cầu Giấy

## bdshacinco

Căn hộ chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy sẽ được thiết kế cao 32 tầng sẽ cung cấp 319 căn hộ với nhiều loại diện tích từ loại căn hộ đơn cho đến những căn hộ 2-3 phòng ngủ có diện tích từ 52m – 129m2. với tổng số 3 tầng hầm có diện tích 11,100m2 sẽ có sức chứa được nhiều chỗ để xe ô tô và xe máy, tầng 1 2 3 được thiết kế làm văn phòng, thương mại, tầng 4 – 32 được thiết kế mỗi sàn có 11 căn hộ, tầng 33 được xây dựng thành phòng sinh hoạt rộng 260m nhằm mang lại cộng đồng sinh hoạt riêng cho cư dân.
[​IMG] 
Tất cả các căn hộ Hacinco Cầu Giấyđều được thiết kế khép kín, không gian mở tạo nên sự thoáng đãng cho mỗi căn phòng. Các vật liệu xây dựng và trang thiết bị thiết yếu trong căn hộ là những trang thiết bị và vật liệu cao cấp như : Sàn ghạch cao cấp, sàn gỗ phòng ngủ, điều hòa daikin, thiết bị wc toto, bình nóng lạnh, cùng các thiết bị khác được bàn giao, đồng thời tòa nhà sẽ cũng cấp như đường truyền internet, cáp truyền hình, điện thoại, đường ống dẫn khí đốt… đi ngầm tới từng căn hộ tăng hiệu quả sử dụng và tính tiện dụng cho không gian sàn.

Nội thất chung cư Cầu Giấy Center Point sẽ được bàn giao như sau : Trần Thạch cao, Thiết Bị Wc TOTO, Điều Hòa Daikin, Sàn gỗ các phòng ngủ, Sàn ghạch phòng khách, Bình nóng lạnh, Cửa thép trống cháy, Cửa gỗ thịt các phòng ra vào, Thiết bị điện như ổ cắm, đèn, các thiết bị điện đầu chờ v.v

Hotline: 0913.909.155

----------

